# Livery/yard/grazing needed Binfield/Bracknell/Wokingham



## Auslander (3 September 2014)

My yard has been sold from under my horses hooves, and I need to find them a new home within the next few weeks. Anyone have any bright ideas?


----------



## Hetsmum (4 September 2014)

Sorry out of my area but just wanted to say good luck.  This has happened to me twice before and it's a terrible worry. Found my latest place through friend of friend and farrier had recommended. x


----------



## neddy man (4 September 2014)

try liverylist.co.uk or liveryfinder.co.uk .


----------



## Auslander (5 September 2014)

I think I've hd a another lucky find - 8 acres in a nice quiet bit of Hurst. Owner is prepared to put a decent sized shelter in, and it;s just round the corner from a friend, who has a school.


----------



## Whatamill (5 September 2014)

My yard in eversley has stables available, we have a school 24/7 turnout in the summer and all day in the winter, good hacking e.t.c pm me if you want more details.


----------

